

Why are many Americans not working today? - spenrose
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martin_Luther_King,_Jr.

======
biasedstudy
Many are not working because they're unemployed:
[http://www.google.com/search?&q=U.S.+real+unemployment+r...](http://www.google.com/search?&q=U.S.+real+unemployment+rate)

